# Trading US options, need a reasonably priced broker/platform



## helmsman (12 July 2014)

I have an account with Commsec, extremely expensive !
Can anyone suggest a cheaper alternative for trading options in the US ?
I am a small trader buying calls and puts (not very sophisticated) my account is $5000 to $10000
Thank you !


----------



## beachlife (12 July 2014)

Optionsxpress are ok


----------



## helmsman (19 July 2014)

beachlife said:


> Optionsxpress are ok




Thank you !

I'll get more info and open an account.

Kind regards


----------

